# Just sharing



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Most of my interactions here are with freshwater 2coolers. Just want to share my latest saltwater fishing exploit. I thought I got party boats out of my system years ago, but when my friends organized a trip for 10, I said sure why not. Squid, drop, bring them up. I hooked about 12 red snappers, but could only keep two. Tried to get a limit of bliners, but managed only two. And never heard of tomtates, but deckhand said it was delicious, so kept 4. Here's three of our stringers. One guy brought some piggy perch and first snapper was ... um think that sucker was 25 inches. was a thick one. I managed two 20ish.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

They gonna eat good.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

What they charge now a day per person ?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Very nice! Thanks for thinking about us freshwater guys Hop!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice stringers Hopn!


----------



## JPham (Feb 28, 2013)

Here is 42 lbs caught about 50 miles out of Freeport sit on top of 165qt cooler.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I heard them things were full of worms ...


----------



## Nightrider (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice fishing and j Pham I think that fish should get tested for steroids.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Been years since I've been on a party boat, with the short season and restricted limits I've given up the red snapper fever. Nice catch Hopn !! Been wondering where you've been ??


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

It's 85 dollars Bruce excluding gratuity. 2.5 hrs out, 2.5 hrs in. You fish about 4 hrs. 4 stops. 2 stops for red snappers, the others for b-liners and tomtate.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

whsalum said:


> Been years since I've been on a party boat, with the short season and restricted limits I've given up the red snapper fever. Nice catch Hopn !! Been wondering where you've been ??


 With the high waters, and me being busy with golfing... yes golfing. 10 weeks ago I started. today, I'm happy to report, my P iron is hitting 140 yards straight, and my 4 irons 210 yards+ straight. Driver is 260+. I love to putt, so I'm able to put in balls at 10+ feet.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

When I got to old to play basketball I took up golf, unfortunately I'm still looking for the first ball I hit off a tee


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Golf???? Sorry to hear that you became addicted. You seem like such a nice fellow.

Those snapper will make some nice Ä‘áº§u cÃ¡ cÃ  ri


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Sunbeam said:


> Golf???? Sorry to hear that you became addicted. You seem like such a nice fellow.
> 
> Those snapper will make some nice Ä'áº§u cÃ¡ cÃ ri


 Delicious!

LOL!!!!! It's definitely a challenging game, but I feel like I'm making significant progress. I'll let you know how I do at my next game.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Hopn anybody catch any fish on top like Ling,Kings,Sharks or Grouper? Got to be on the stern though.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

fishinganimal said:


> Hopn anybody catch any fish on top like Ling,Kings,Sharks or Grouper? Got to be on the stern though.


 Saw plenty of hammerheads, at one point, 4 in a small school! About 10 feet each and about 10 yards from the boat. But no one was able to catch one. No Lings, some people did catch Kings, but they were on the stern side. No groupers. This trip is not far enough for that. Think we were 40 to 50 miles out.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Hammerheads were waiting on the buffet to open of fresh undersized snaps! Next time book the stern or get there real early to get a spot. Big baits = big fish including snaps. Live B-Liner is a good one also. Or live piggy perch if you can get some from the dock before you leave. I also would take my own sardines to fish whole on top or with a small weight to get it down about 20'.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

haters gotta hate, but nice job


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Now you're talkin'! Golf is just my game. Bring it to the Cape and we're on. Oh, nice Snaps!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Pet Spoon said:


> Now you're talkin'! Golf is just my game. Bring it to the Cape and we're on. Oh, nice Snaps!


I've only been playing for 11 weeks. Well, more like 6 18 holes, and 14 times at the range. :-D You'll kill me. But I'm open to just playing. Where do you normally play?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> Golf???? Sorry to hear that you became addicted. You seem like such a nice fellow.
> 
> Those snapper will make some nice Ä'áº§u cÃ¡ cÃ ri


LOL


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

hopn said:


> I've only been playing for 11 weeks. Well, more like 6 18 holes, and 14 times at the range. :-D You'll kill me. But I'm open to just playing. Where do you normally play?


Cape Royale in Coldspring. Maybe we should have a 2Cool golf tournament!


----------

